

When an angel could turn out to be a devil in disguise - hfitzger
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/80677de8-20b1-11de-b930-00144feabdc0.html?nclick_check=1

======
bdfh42
Reading this post requires registration.

I think I will skip it.

------
thomaspaine
Link to just the text: <http://tinypaste.com/4c117>

~~~
cedsav
is that the full text? I didn't see anything about angels turning devils.

~~~
thomaspaine
It's the full text, the title is just a little misleading.

